# Shampoo for Itchy Skin?



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

My vet suggested that we use Duoxo Calming shampoo and spray for my girl's itchy, sensitive skin. She has allergies as well. We are seeing the dermatologist tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Micro-tek has worked wonders on my older guy who had yeast & bacterial infections when I began fostering him. No prescription required.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I second Microtek by Eqyss. You can find it at many tack shops or order on amazon.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Microtek! It was a godsend when Flora and I were living in Louisiana. The summers were horrible on Flora in terms of environmental allergies (and fleas ).


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Try these, my dog was developing allergies from one of the previous shampoos I used and then I switched and his coat has been really shiny and he doesn't itch anymore - they're a bit pricey, but all natural:

Organically correct anti-itch shampoo
EO natural shampoo with lavender and aloe

available by gallon and tend to be cheaper that way for me at least - don't buy in pet stores


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm going to look into Microtek now. 

I hope we can figure out his allergies. I feel so bad that he's itchy all the time. Hopefully, this will help!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

We also use Douxo. The one my vet recommended is called Douxo 
Chlorhexadine PS shampoo. It is an antiseptic shampoo that she recommended. Beau has very severely itchy skin and was getting rashes with scabs. I can say it has helped him tremendously.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

In addition to a shampoo, you could also try an omega 3 fish oil. We give our dog Nordic Naturals Omega 3 Pet and it has done wonders for her skin. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

stephsousa said:


> In addition to a shampoo, you could also try an omega 3 fish oil. We give our dog Nordic Naturals Omega 3 Pet and it has done wonders for her skin. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

